# Wie bekomme ich diesen Traumeffekt hin?



## Calem (12. Juli 2009)

hallo,
danke für die tollen links.
ich suche noch einen *kompletten* tutorail für solche arbeiten:
http://glennferon.com.nyud.net:8090/portfolio1/portfolio63.html
vielen Dank im Voraus.
Calem


----------



## Juleeee (12. Juli 2009)

komplettes tutorial?

Ich wuerde da direkt ganz anders rangehen


----------



## ink (12. Juli 2009)

Moin
Erstmal die Ermahnung euch an die Netiquette zu halten, aufgrund eurer inkonsequenten Gross- und Kleinschreibung.
Desweiteren ist dein Beitrag Juleeee herzlich wenig konstruktiv und bitte dich das zu lassen!

@Calem
Herzlich Willkommen auf Tutorials.de.

Ein komplettes Tutorial fällt mir dazu nicht ein, aber es ist ein Mix aus Freistellen, Komposing, "Beautyretusche" und digitaler "Malerei" (schaut nach ner Tablettarbeit aus).
Mit diesen Begrifflichkeiten kannst du ja mal Google oder unsere Forensuche füttern.

mfg


----------



## jorge_e (12. Juli 2009)

Versuch es mal damit:
http://www.cgarena.com/freestuff/tutorials/photoshop/lukx/ 

Viel Spass

Schorsch


----------

